# Official Thread: Celtics Vs. Bulls 12-16-02



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

If ty and eddy get to play they should dominate the celts down low and both have some decent numbers. bulls defense improving but no answer for pierce!

Celtics 105
Bulls 99

pierce 33 pts
walker 24 pts
delk 19 pts


jalen 25 pts
marshall 18pts
fizer 14 pts


hope i'm wrong though!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I think the Bulls are going to win this game, they played very well there last game and should have the confidence to win it plus they have the home court advantage.

Celtics 90

Bulls 95


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*It's traditional......*

....to allow the person who began the official thread of a win to start the next official thread.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wynn, I don't think you'd bring us the luck we need tonight, anyway. Save up the good mojo -- we're going to need it this month to keep things going.

The Celtics are 7-3 in their last 10, dating back to the Nov. 27 win over the Bulls.

They're rested and ready. Like us, they haven't played since Saturday. This game is smack dab in the middle of the softest part of the Celtic's schedule. They've coasted to wins in their last two games, with easy victories over Cleveland and New York, stop over here for a game, then back to pick on Miami.

Unless they go comotose from all these easy games, we are going to be no match for Pierce, Walker and company. We have to chalk this one up to a learning experience, keep the kids in the game for lots of touches and move on, hopefully taking advantage of the opportunity presented with the Toronto game.

Barring a Boston lack of effort meltdown or a fluke injury, I'm predicitng Boston 111 Chicago 95


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Pierce gets hit in the mouth early on by a Cartwright coached elbow from Curry. The Bulls coast for the tough win.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:stupid::laugh: 

I'd pay a dollar to see THAT happen!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

We are not cleveland, we are not NY, we are gaining confidence and playing well at home. 

Chi 98
Bos 91


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Pierce gets hit in the mouth early on by a Cartwright coached elbow from Curry. The Bulls coast for the tough win.


:laugh: that is one way we can win! Have BC storm the sideline and as pierce comes by.......whoppppp!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Wynn, I don't think you'd bring us the luck we need tonight, anyway. Save up the good mojo -- we're going to need it this month to keep things going.


*Tom!*

I take no credit for the win...... I didn't start the last thread. Just sticking up for tradition. As it is, we'll never really know if it was the Bulls' poor playing or the BasketballBoards' breech with tradition which caused the loss to the Celtics tonight.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I really, really want them to beat Boston. I know I want Chicago to win every game but after the last Boston game I'm dying to beat these guys. Paul Pierce can laugh in Rose's face all he wants and Walker can shimmy around like the giant chubby kid he is while the Bulls embarass them. I hate that Boston announcer, I hate that Walker taunted Larry Brown last year in the play-offs and I hate that Williams and Delk always hit their stupid open shots. 

Come on, Chicago!!! Make Tommy Heishon cry out to the heavens for redemption due to "bad officiating." Split the season series with these guys!!!! Make up for that last blow-out.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

If the Bulls relentlessly pound the ball inside to Curry and Marshall and take advantage of their huge edge on the frontline, I wouldn't care if they lost the game by 20. I just want to see some progress and growth.

Keys? 

Bulls can't let Pierce (who always gets the loose ball, apparently, because he ain't afraid to dive) AND Walker get off. Someone has to step up and limit one of them to something below his average. Walker can stop himself a lot of nights but if he's on, the Bulls are dead. Fizer, Blount, and Marshall are loathe to chase a guy out to the line (Chandler'd be up to the task, but I guess I've resigned myself to the fact that the guy Krause traded Elton Brand to get is now nothing more than a 10 mpg garbageman). 

Point guard defense--Jay and Jamal have to outplay Delk and Williams (although in the games I've seen the last week, Tony and Shammond have--the horror, Bill Carwright!--been on the court at the same time for long stretches). We can't win if that combo has another 30+ point, 10+ assist, 80% FG shooting night.

No sleepwalking--just for the sake of team sanity, how about avoiding getting down 29-10 or whatever ridiculous deficit they faced during the last game in Boston?

Prediction--the spirit is willing, but Pierce and Walker just want this one too much. Celts 103, Bulls 94.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> Bulls can't let Pierce (who always gets the loose ball, apparently, because he ain't afraid to dive)


Hot Damn that was funny! I can't find the mute button fast enough when I see Adam Cartoondler on the tv.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Bulls can't let Pierce (who always gets the loose ball, apparently, because he ain't afraid to dive)


That's got to be the most obnoxious commercial ever. The only thing that can compare is listening to the Boston announcers, which unfortunately I've had to listen to all year. I'm at school in Boston and I've seen them play quite a bit lately. They're really on a roll, and unlike our last few opponents, well-rested. Baker has been coming on lately too (or at least they don't talk badly about him as much anymore). I'm just looking forward to seeing the Bulls on TV again. I think since it's at home we won't get blown out at least. Ahh, but after today, it's back home where I'll get normal midwestern announcers and all the Bulls games I can stand to watch.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: It's traditional......*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> ....to allow the person who began the official thread of a win to start the next official thread.




i didn't know!



:uhoh: :rocket:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Hot Damn that was funny! I can't find the mute button fast enough when I see Adam Cartoondler on the tv.


Everybody sing!! "Bibby takes it to the hole!!!............"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston is 6-3 on the road!! uh-oh.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I hate that Boston announcer, I hate that Walker taunted Larry Brown last year in the play-offs and I hate that Williams and Delk always hit their stupid open shots.
> 
> Come on, Chicago!!! Make Tommy Heishon cry out to the heavens for redemption due to "bad officiating." Split the season series with these guys!!!! Make up for that last blow-out.


 Dont get me started on their announcers. Heishon whines about every call that doesn't go the celtics way. He's one of the biggest homers I've ever heard, and this is including all sports not just basketball. 

I can deal with the Lakers arrogance cuz they've won 3 Championships but the Celts haven't won a damn thing and they're so damn cocky!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

In defense of Tommy, some of those calls where awful. Pierce on the floor for one. But not all were that obvious. So i cannot agree on all the calls he complained about.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*I believe*

I just heard them say on the 5:00 pm news that for tonights game Chandler was going to start at center due to the fact that the Celtics have been using a small line-up and Chandlers mobility would be effective against that.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who on the celts can stick Curry when he's on his a-game?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Uh Oh! Pouty McPoutsalot is going to pout. 

I like what Bill did against the Bucks. Rotate Chandler and Curry and then he went with Fize and Marshall at the very end. However, Chandler could have played at the very end as well. Regardless - that's a good strategy.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm going with:

Bulls-84
Celtics-96

SF Eric Williams is the key factor for Boston with a few huge 3's.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Although Tommmy is a homer, what announcer isn't Chick Hearn was , Bill Walton, there are others too. Sometimes he goes too crazy when talking about fouls but against the Suns those were horrible calls. 31 freethrow attempts to 9 and a good ref is consistent in his calls if he callls something for one team call it for the other.

Well about the game, nobody on the Bulls can stop Pierce if he's on. But if you remember the first game of the season the Celtics couldn't stop Jay Williams and for a while they couldn't stop eddy Curry. But the biggest factor in the game will be the play of Antoine Walker. if he's hitting his threes and passing the ball well the Bulls will be in for a long night.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

With all due respect - Chick Hearn was not a homer. At all. He was the most diplomatic announcer I have ever heard and half the time seemed like he was rooting against the Lakers. If the other team played well he'd say "The Lakers are gonna lose and they deserve it" or "Baron Davis is a good one folks - you're in for a real treat watching him" etc.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> With all due respect - Chick Hearn was not a homer. At all. He was the most diplomatic announcer I have ever heard and half the time seemed like he was rooting against the Lakers. If the other team played well he'd say "The Lakers are gonna lose and they deserve it" or "Baron Davis is a good one folks - you're in for a real treat watching him" etc.


Well he may have said those things but he was only telling the truth every announcer talks about there team as if they are the best, but you're right Chick wasn't a good example.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Notihing wrong with a homer- Red Kerr and Tom Dore are total homers too. Say what you will about them, I still enjoy listening to them. 
Remember last year vs. the Lakers, when Artest got called for a b.s. foul down the stretch and Dore yelled out, "Oh, what a gutless call to bail out the Lakers!"? Classic


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Based on what I have seen thus far....*

Nothing, and I mean NOTHING gives ME any confidence that the Bulls can beat this team again. The celtics will just not allow that to happen.(and they have the means to keep it from happening) It seems recently, that the Bulls need to catch teams on the end of a back to back to have a chance to beat em...and then, even then, they sometimes cannot do that. Moral victories....? I have had enough of em.

Celtics 107
Bulls 89


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Chandler has been VERY aggressive so far. Just 1-4 from the field, but he has drawn 2 fouls on Battie and now 1 on Baker.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*A little more than 2:00 left in the first..*

Bulls look pretty good on both ends of the floor...tyson shooting 6-7 FT's??? wow!!..good start....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler is playing the way we all wanted him to play!! 

What a block by hassell!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'll be pissed if Tyson doesn't get 30+ minutes after this start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler has battie and baker in foul trouble.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The noticabull difference in our team is our defensive play.

:56 left Q1
22-20 Bulls

A. Walker 0-3
P. Pierce 2-6


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

tied up now... coulda used a FT or two from Tyson there


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: I believe*



> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> I just heard them say on the 5:00 pm news that for tonights game Chandler was going to start at center due to the fact that the Celtics have been using a small line-up and Chandlers mobility would be effective against that.


Looks like a good idea by Mr. Bill!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

great first Quarter from Tyson. hope he stays in the game and keeps it up!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

24-23 Bulls, end Q1

A _rare_ Q1 for the Bulls, where they actually have the lead at the end of one ;-)

Chandler is clearly far ahead of Curry as a C.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Steve Javvi...*

according to the bulls announcers was po'd at jay williams....regardless, that is a veteran official and he should be warned about the way HE threw the ball from the baseline to the other ref...you could tell by the way HE threw the ball, he was ticked off. IF a player had done THAT, HE would have given them a T for it!!! still, bulls lead 24-23 after one period..:upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Pierce and Walker 3 of 12 1st qtr


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have clearly found that missing scorer. Fizer.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls have clearly found that missing scorer. Fizer.


Nice boost off the bench, it's all I could hope for.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

OMG Fizer just blocked somebody!!! And then lost the handle classic.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Walker is 17-67 against the bulls!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls by 4 with 8:59 in the half. Let's take the lead into halftime!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with 4 points and 4 rebounds (and the block and turnover ;-)

Curry is so strong but plays so soft.... sheesh


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*27-23......Slow start each quarter so far..*

Rose not having a particularly good shooting night....or at the line....Donyell...quiet....fizer, pretty good on both ends...hassell...good also....pierce just bullying his way down the lane...need someone to step in and take a charge to stop him from doing that ....


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

ERob in on Pierce. Here we go.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We have got to get the ball to Curry. No way Sundov can muscle Curry. We have a nice rebound advantage.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls second squad outplaying*

Bostons'. nice passing....good jumper from jamal...Bulls look confident....31-25 Celtics ball and time out!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A. Walker 1-6
P. Pierce 2-9

ERob 0-2


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We are doing a nice job on the offensive glass.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls by 8

Curry stripped again.

Marshall in for Curry (good subsitution)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

6:01 in the 2nd

Bulls up by 10

Boston has TWO points this Q


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Boston's 3 points this Q all from the FT line.

0-10 from the field


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Boston 0 - 10 in the 2nd qtr. Only 3 points, all from the line. Our bench is eating thiers alive.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Time out Boston!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*43-28 BULLS!!!*

man, this team looks very good tonight...!!! Fizer especially!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

GREAT SAVE BY MARCUS TO SET UP THE ROSE 3!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Fizer- 8 points, 7 rebounds


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose hits the 3, Bulls up 15.

At a time when the Bulls need to control and maintain this lead, he came up big.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 43-28 BULLS!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> man, this team looks very good tonight...!!! Fizer especially!!!


Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*46-31 with 2:37 in the half!!!*

Marhall drains the three!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

start to let the Celts get a few points... maybe even their heads into the game... and then a nice three by Marshall

KEEP them OUTTA this game!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler is sitting this whole quarter so far.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*I know..........*

this sounds crazy...........but maybe, just maybe, Fizer has found his niche and realized hustle and rebounding will get him PT. Maybe we should keep him


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A. Walker 1-8
P. Pierce 2-9


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*WHAT?!?!?!*

Chandler has 13 points and 5 rebounds in 13 minutes!?!?

And he's on the bench still ?!?!?!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler in for Marshall. Good sub, again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Boston 5-0 run
and on the line


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Pierce will always makes his FT's...


don't let them creep back in now, y'hear?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose gets his first rest in a long time. ;-)
Hoiberg in for Rose...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Hey*

Any sign of the Great Mystery? Or is he still on the bench?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Holy Fizer!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer 14 minutes, 10 points, 8 rebounds


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*You heard it here first......*

Fizer for MVP


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

tyson is really filling up the stat sheet tonight. He's playing like a beast.

jay has no points so far, but 4 assists, which is really good.

hopefully we can hang on for the win.

GO BULLS


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: You heard it here first......*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Fizer for MVP


Could be 6th man of the year.

The really good news is that we aren't having to watch Blount play (he's on IR)

The even better news is if the Bulls can extend this lead, we may actully get to see Bags in the game ;-)


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Curry sucks period. I don't see what's so special about this guy except the fat on his stomach. Jesus, this chump can't even make a contested layup. He blows so many passes and he doesn't freaking defense. Someone puts this kid on the track team because he doesn't have the stamina to play a NBA game. I am sick of hearing Curry lifting weight. What he needs to do is spend 24/7 on the treadmill to build a compact body first. After that, he can lift weight.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

that 6th man of the year award aint looking so unrealistic now. 



well... if Fizer were to do this EVERY night (yeah, right) and MJ remains a starter for the rest of the year -- it's in the realm of possibility. but only that


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*48-37 Bulls*

Now, this usually where the opposing teams and coaches out think the Bulls....and the 3rd quarter, generally where the Bulls end up losing it...lets see IF they can maintain this lead the rest of the way...

Did anyone else see BC get in jay wills face right before the break, right after he committed that obvious offensive foul and then smiled about it? Jay will did not look like a happy camper walking off the court...hehehe....funny.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*1st half statistics*

Celtics

FG% 29.3 
3PT% 12.5 
FT% 85.7 
Fast Break Pts 0 
Turnovers 6 
Points in the Paint 8 
Unanswered Pts 6 
Biggest Lead 2 

Bulls

FG% 40.0 
3PT% 37.5 
FT% 56.3 
Fast Break Pts 1 
Turnovers 8 
Points in the Paint 22 
Unanswered Pts 2 
Biggest Lead 15


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Hey*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The even better news is if the Bulls can extend this lead, we may actully get to see Bags in the game ;-)


No....!!!!!!! Please don't threaten us with the Great Mystery!!! ANTHING BUT!!!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: You heard it here first......*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The even better news is if the Bulls can extend this lead, we may actully get to see Bags in the game ;-)


is ANY lead that safe? (cuz you know he is gonna foul foul foul...)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Curry sucks period. I don't see what's so special about this guy except the fat on his stomach. Jesus, this chump can't even make a contested layup. He blows so many passes and he doesn't freaking defense. Someone puts this kid on the track team because he doesn't have the stamina to play a NBA game. I am sick of hearing Curry lifting weight. What he needs to do is spend 24/7 on the treadmill to build a compact body first. After that, he can lift weight.



He sucks, eh. Thats why he is a pro, and you're not. 
He is also 19/20, 2 years removed from HS. Were you expecting all star numbers this soon? News flash: JO took 5-6 years to come around. Curry is in year 2. How about chillin' out a bit.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> that 6th man of the year award aint looking so unrealistic now.
> 
> 
> ...


Fizer is shooting like 58% from the field in his last 5 games. And scoring 10+ per game.

We were desparate for that kind of offense, and he's delivered. It's still a long season, but he demonstrated last year that he's got the ability to be consistent.

He's also at the same stage of development as Artest, though he's been held back by sitting on the bench until recently.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: You heard it here first......*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> is ANY lead that safe? (cuz you know he is gonna foul foul foul...)


Hehe

Well, if we do see Bags, I bet we are pleasantly surprised. I don't have a crystal ball, but I assume he's been in the practices...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

aparantly, sitting behind Lonny Baxter for a dozen games got the message through to Marcus.

he's learning that he needs to rebound (even play a bit of D) in order to have a real role on this team. the scoring will come, and lord knows the Bulls need it. but they need defense and rebounding just as much as they need the scoring.

by the way -- When Marcus was out there -- who was he guarding? he wasn't playing Walker was he?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

What's the score? Or is it still half?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never say I am a better baller than him. Newsflash: He's fat. Newsflash: He suck. Newsflash: He got owned by Battie. Newsflash: He can't make a freaking layup. Newsflash: The boy can't run. Newflash: My grandmother can play better defense than him. Newflash: My four years old cousin is tougher than his soft ***.

Do you get the trend now?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> I never say I am a better baller than him. Newsflash: He's fat. Newsflash: He suck. Newsflash: He got owned by Battie. Newsflash: He can't make a freaking layup. Newsflash: The boy can't run. Newflash: My grandmother can play better defense than him. Newflash: My four years old cousin is tougher than his soft ***.


good grief dude.

He had 2 pts and 3 rbs in 6 mins. Shot 50%. He really was not in long enough to do much else. True, his defense does suck, but still . . .


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> I never say I am a better baller than him. Newsflash: He's fat. Newsflash: He suck. Newsflash: He got owned by Battie. Newsflash: He can't make a freaking layup. Newsflash: The boy can't run. Newflash: My grandmother can play better defense than him. Newflash: My four years old cousin is tougher than his soft ***.
> ...


Your 4 yr old cousin is tougher than him? Id like to see that.....

Newsflash: Way to recycle my post

He can't make a layup? Im sure he can.......in fact, I have seen him make one before, so there goes that theory.....

Can't run? Ive seen him run......that one is gone too

Your grandma can play better D- Doubtful

Maybe you should cut the kid some slack.........emphasis on the KID PART, as he is still a young'in. (No, he isn't exactly a kid, but compared to Battie, and other veterans he has gone up against, he is.)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> I never say I am a better baller than him. Newsflash: He's fat. Newsflash: He suck. Newsflash: He got owned by Battie. Newsflash: He can't make a freaking layup. Newsflash: The boy can't run. Newflash: My grandmother can play better defense than him. Newflash: My four years old cousin is tougher than his soft ***.
> ...


Yeah, we get the trend.

It is a considerable thing to become a professional athlete. Curry is still amateur quality but getting an NBA paycheck. There's no reason to think he's going to be awful, and there's a lot to suggest he is going to get better.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> good grief dude.
> ...



But this is Tri-N...............he needs to see 30000 points 200000 rebounds in those 6 minutes, or he isn't satisfied. 

(Hint: That was sarcasm........probably more like 20000 points and 10000 rebounds)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Now children let's concentrate on the game:starwars:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Hey*



> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Now children let's concentrate on the game:starwars:



I am trying to......


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop being an idiot. I want progress and quality over the minutes he's receiving. Don't give me the age excuse. Amare just came out of HSERS and would eat Curry alive on a one on one match. Bottom line is that Curry sucks. I want this kid to succeed as much as anyone on this board but you got to be realistic. This kid is far from being even a decent NBA scrub. Setting the bar high would only leave for disappointment because he's the next Stanly Robert as of right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson Chandler picking up where he left off. Draws the foul, goes to the line.

BTW, all these FTs by Chandler would be assists for other Bulls players.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Bulls would be running away with this one if they just hit their FT's!


sheesh


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Hmmmmmm.........*

Aint Amare older than Curry?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by Maestro
> 
> Now children let's concentrate on the game


Awwww, we were having so much fun 

We would a much more comfortable lead if we could shoot freethrows . . . really, we should be up by at least 14 or 15 instead of 11,


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Now children let's concentrate on the game:starwars:


What a good idea ;-)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*And........*

I am done with this discussion. Going back to the game.........


Chandler should get more PT IMO...........he was doing very well in the 1st half


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Hey*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to......


I hear ya


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

is Jalen trying to take over the game.... again?

or were all his shots coming within the offense?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> I never say I am a better baller than him. Newsflash: He's fat. Newsflash: He suck. Newsflash: He got owned by Battie. Newsflash: He can't make a freaking layup. Newsflash: The boy can't run. Newflash: My grandmother can play better defense than him. Newflash: My four years old cousin is tougher than his soft ***.
> ...


So you're saying that averages of 4.5ppg, 3.3rpg, a 48.5% FG Pct. and a 50.6% FT Pct. really sucks for a second year post player?

Oops, I'm sorry. I was quoting you Jermaine O'Neal's second year stats.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls pick up where they left off.

Boston 1-7 FG this Q so far


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

this is getting ugly - clang, clang, clang . . .


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like IMG tags in signatures have been disabled, guys. You may want to go edit your signatures appropriately.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> So you're saying that averages of 4.5ppg, 3.3rpg, a 48.5% FG Pct. and a 50.6% FT Pct. really sucks for a second year post player?
> ...


No those aren't ugly since they are Jermaine O'Neal's stats........however, if they were Curry's..........



Ok, now I am done............ I promise


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Looks like IMG tags in signatures have been disabled, guys. You may want to go edit your signatures appropriately.


NOOOOOOOOO

No, I wont change my sig..........its my form of protest


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Chandler with the double-double.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Boston now 2-12 FGM
A. Walker 0-4 this Q


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

who took the charge on Pierce?

for that matter who took the charge on Walker?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO
> ...


Hehe... I liked your picture... 

If you become a supporting member, you can have the picture of your choice as your avatar (the picture in the left of your posts).

Something to think about ;-)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> who took the charge on Pierce?
> 
> for that matter who took the charge on Walker?


LMFAO

Can i borrow that also in my sig? PLEASE????:angel:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Hehe... I liked your picture...
> ...



I will prolly join up sooner or later(within a few months)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Where's that Free Throw doctor at?

6:14 Jay Williams (CHI) missed 2nd of 2 free throws 
6:14 Jay Williams (CHI) missed 1st of 2 free throws


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen playin like crap again, with his jumpers, missed layups, etc. Though this time other players on the Bulls are keeping this bulls lead with defensive intensity and hustle.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> LMFAO
> ...


awww vintage... i'm glad you liked it. i thought it was actually kinda cheesy when i put it in there.


you can have it next time. promise.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Jalen playin like crap again, with his jumpers, missed layups, etc. Though this time other players on the Bulls are keeping this bulls lead with defensive intensity and hustle.


Defensive intensity and hustle? Whats that?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls SHOULD be ahead by at LEAST*

20 points! IF this team could shoot in the second half and Jay could make some free throws...we would have Bagaric in by now. 57-45 Bulls..celts ball


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

hmmm. looks like Pierce it lighting it up now. 

just in time for Jalen to stink it up too i might add. once again, i'd like to take this time to personally thank Donyell Marshall for signing with the Bulls. your effort tonight, Donyell, is most decidedly keeping this game in favor of the Bulls.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> No those aren't ugly since they are Jermaine O'Neal's stats........however, if they were Curry's..........
> ...


How much minutes did he get again?

It's alright with J. O'Neal because he isn't fat and can run and jump unlike FAT BOY HERE. Chandler has the same stat but do you see me crying. Use your head, birdbrain.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> birdbrain.


Least I have one...........and use it

You: You just sit on yours


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*OT*



> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> hmmm. looks like Pierce it lighting it up now.
> 
> just in time for Jalen to stink it up too i might add. once again, i'd like to take this time to personally thank Donyell Marshall for signing with the Bulls. your effort tonight, Donyell, is most decidedly keeping this game in favor of the Bulls.


Wallace Wallace Wallace!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

13-23 FTs

Gotta love it


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

hey umm... why were those unsprtsmanlike tech's called against the Celts?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

back up by 15


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> hey umm... why were those unsprtsmanlike tech's called against the Celts?


LOL..

They called the ref a birdbrain ;-)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL..
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL..
> ...


yeah, and I bet Antoine went and mooned Steve Javie


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

we don't seem to be putting them away, just lettin them hang around. Thats dangerous. If Pierce and Walker heat up all of the sudden . . . I have a feeling my heart is going to be broken


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Marshall got mad game. 3-4 3Pters


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2:25 left in the 3rd.....bulls up by 16?*

foul on walker by marshall...good game so far....celtics getting frustrated and yelling at each other on the bench...funny...wish I could hear tommy heinsohn right now!! lol


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Dear God what wrong with the Celts tonite? On CBS it says they're shooting 28% from the field. One of the problems with a strictly jump shooting team


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hey 7th...*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> we don't seem to be putting them away, just lettin them hang around. Thats dangerous. If Pierce and Walker heat up all of the sudden . . . I have a feeling my heart is going to be broken



pray...FERVENTLY!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Boston shooting 7.7 % from three point land.
we stole the pistons defense.

GO BULLS


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> we stole the pistons defense.
> 
> GO BULLS


Lets keep it


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're up by 12/15 against one of the top teams in our division.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> origininally posted by bamabull
> 
> pray...FERVENTLY!!



Last two games I tried that we lost  

must be bad karma


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

missing 10 FT's... and letting them hang around could very well come back to haunt the Bulls this game.


but think about it like this -- the 3rd quarter is typically when the Bulls allow a run or two against them, and squander whatever lead they manage to get. hasn't happened so far:shy:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

AND WHY DOES E-ROB TAKE A DOUBLE PUMP LAYUP WHEN HE CLEARLY HAD A DUNK!!!

They're just askin the Celts to come back!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

someone who can see the game - are we playing great D or are they just shooting bad, or some of both???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls give up just 19 points in Q3.

Outstanding.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*67-56 after three quarters...*

man o man.....a LOT of missed easy shots by the Bulls....this one SHOULD be iced by now...celtics having an AWFUL shooting night....Bulls are beginning to....12 more minutes might be too many minutes left with this celts team the way they can put up the threes.....watch out....

curry is lost again out there....even HE goes to the bench shaking his head...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*i give in*

if we lose, blame me.

*ahem*

prays ferverently


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 2nd unit against the Celtics' 1st unit.

Good timeout.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

time to play kill the clock basket ball... 

but the Bulls still need to do all the basics to get out of this one.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Another missed FT, didn't the Bulls learn anything about FT's after watching the Sac-Lakers playoff series last year? You gotta make them if you want to win


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*68-60....*

BC is gonna have to come back with the starters or lose this game....foul trouble or no foul trouble.... EROB throws it away...two points for the celtics!!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Maybe.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Another missed FT, didn't the Bulls learn anything about FT's after watching the Sac-Lakers playoff series last year? You gotta make them if you want to win


if they tried the Shaq approach.........You know, where you are about 1/2 toward the basket before the ball hits the rim.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*crappers!*

don't give this one up guys!!!

your outplaying the Celts. don't give up now!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

6 pt game. Celtics are coming back for sure. With all these bonehead plays the Bulls have been making... we all know Rose will try to take over.... AND:

CLANK!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Are we biting our nails yet?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

its ..................slipping.............away :upset: :sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is it time to put in the 1st stringers yet?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls are falling apart :sigh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Got a question*

WHERE IS CHANDLER???


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

3 pt game

:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

aAAUAUAUAUAGHGHGHG!!  :upset: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

3 pt game..... fizer TO/offensive foul.

Bonehead moves.

They were just askin the Celts to come back and here they come. Haven't hit a basket yet in the 4th quarter.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> originally posted by bamabull
> 
> WHERE IS CHANDLER???


we couldn't possibly put the poor child in during crunch time, could we now :upset:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The Bulls have the lead now they have to close out this game like they did last time.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Got a question*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> WHERE IS CHANDLER???


Oh you didn't know? Cartwright doesn't play the baby bulls in the 4th quarter no matter how good they've performed.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi I'm new to this board.i've been reading your posts everyday..I'm from Greece following the Bulls from Courtside Live ..you know the one at Yahoo...

If we lose tonight it will be a major setback for our team..

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

good grief, we're not even getting any shots off . . . its all offensive fouls and bad passes.

We have only ourselves to blaim if we lose this game. Boneheaded plays and ft shooting might cost a game where we totally outplayed the other team. How frustrating.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls back up by 5.

Starting lineup in, except Fizer for Chandler.

That is NOT a bad lineup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

6:43 Jay Williams (CHI) missed free throw 

TOUGH TO WATCH with the game on the line...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

whew.

little bit of breathing room now. but once again... missed FT's!:upset: 



game shouldn't be this close


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What the hell was that pass yell!!!

21 frikkin TO's for the Bulls.

Thats why the damn celts r in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have missed 13 fts besides the 21 t/o


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up SIX.

C'mon, pull away now


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

finally, start making a few FTs!

see what a difference that makes?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall for 3

Bulls up SEVEN


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*80-73*

Donyell for the THREE!!!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yell drills a 3-pointer!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Great shot by Marshall, four 3s.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Why Chandler is not in:

Fizer 3-4 FT


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Perhaps the celts will run out of gas after making that run, like we did in many of our games this season??

One can dream.

Go Bulls


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Marshall 4-5 3'sssss 

YES!!!!!!

Game not over Bulls up by 7
4:01 to go


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*players of the game so far*

yell - 18 pts 10 rbs
tyson - 13 and 13


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

if your the Celts -- do you start fouling the Bulls and make them shoot those FT's they just can't hit?


you WANT to rely on your regular defense - but given the Bulls FT shooting %...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

3:00
Bulls up by 4 with the Ball

JWill for THREE
2:36 Traveling on Pierce!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big three by williams!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Walker is GONE!

C'mon Fizer, hit the FTs


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Toine fouls out. Thats what CBS says anyways


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2:18, Bulls up by 9!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I have to hand it to williams. He has had a tough shooting night, but he doesn't shy away from taking clutch shots.

If I'm the celts I foul Jwill every chance I get.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

very. very. VERY clutch, Marcus


he's having a kick *** game tonight!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1:45 Pierce for 3
BUlls up 6

Pierce is just a really great player...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

did I just read that right. Jwill with a block on Pierce??

cool.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*87-79......1:14 left..*

WOW!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer!

Bulls up 8

TV timeout

1:05 left


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Looks like Fizer is starting to look like a keeper the ways he's been playing lately


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*YES SIR!!*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> did I just read that right. Jwill with a block on Pierce??
> 
> cool.


thats right!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Three players with double doubles!! Chandler, Marshall and Fizer. Fizer played a great game!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Pierce is definitly a baller. 


how about, if the Bulls get the number one pick -- trade rights for LeBron straight up for Pierce??


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

i forgot fizer on my players of the game list.

Sorry marcus, you deserve it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1:06 Jay Williams (CHI) made 1st of 2 free throws 

That's why they call it a FREE THROW

1:06 Jay Williams (CHI) missed 2nd of 2 free throws 

C'mon, kid, they're going to foul you for the rest of the game.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*NOW we have 1:05 left!! lol*

88-80 Bulls.....bet the inbound pass does not go to jay next time?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

at least Jay made one of the FT's...


with a minute left... that 8 point lead is NOT secure


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Marcus fizer is our LEADING REBOUNDER for tonight.  Catch me before I faint. 

Guess he got motivated. 

C'mon bulls, hold on for the win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Up TEN. Yell with the pair of FREE throws ;-)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*GOTTA SAY...GREAT GAME BULLS!!!*

ALL OF U!!...u 2 curry!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

YEAH MARCUS!!!! wooo!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with the putback!

Battie with the belated 3

Bulls up by 10, 45 seconds left


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Pass the ball to rose. At least he makes his freethrows in crunch time. Williams shooting 33.3% from the line tonight.

Clutch shots by yell.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*94-83 FINAL!!! BULLS WIN!!!*

great game...really.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

prays ferverently


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

BULLS WIN!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with SEVENTEEEEEEEEEN rebounds.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

heh heh that was a little late.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TrueBlueFan,

When did we get win #8 last year? ;-)


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Ohh-wee Bulls win! If only we could play this well on the road


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> TrueBlueFan,
> 
> When did we get win #8 last year? ;-)


I have it posted on the milwaukee thread


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Great Game, especially by the power forwards:

Chandler
Marshall
Fizer


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

what a heartstopper game.

Paul Pierce single-handedly kept the Celts alive the whole game...but the Bulls just simply executed down the stretch. pure joy and bliss to see once again


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

how did we do that?

we had nearly twice as many turnovers as the celts.
we shot horribly from the line
and . . . we WON?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Bulls got*

8th win=jan 17th.

Last year


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

somewhere out there, Jerry Krause in grinning smugly to himself.

P.S. - don't trade fizer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> how did we do that?
> 
> we had nearly twice as many turnovers as the celts.
> ...


We still made 30 free throws. We out rebounded Boston. Big time. We hit a good pct of threes


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Biggest win of the year for the Bulls and yes, you guys are now in the hunt for the Playoffs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler looked great tonight!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A. Walker 6-18 FG
P. Pierce 10-28 FG (16-19 FT, though)

Rose 5-15 (11-15 FT)
Marshall 6-15 (4-4 FT, 13 REB)
Chandler 4-7 (6-10 FT, 10 REB)
<B>Fizer 7-17 (6-9 FT, 17 REB)</B>

We win when we get production from somewhere we used to not expect it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Chandler looked great tonight!


I was actually unable to watch the first and 2nd qtrs, I caught some of the 3rd and all of the 4th... what did Chandler do that was so special tonight- I don't have the stats in front of me but I did hear Kerr say that he had a great game.. what was his #s


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls got*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 8th win=jan 17th.
> 
> Last year


Damn we're wayyy ahead of schedule this year. We have 7 more games till 2003, only 2 on the road. We could end up with maybe 10 wins before 2003!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Do you realize...*

Celtics were 16-7 coming in and in 1st place?

What a SWEEEET victory.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler 24 minutes, 4-7 FG, 6-10 FT, 10 reb, 14 points

FIVE fouls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I was actually unable to watch the first and 2nd qtrs, I caught some of the 3rd and all of the 4th... what did Chandler do that was so special tonight- I don't have the stats in front of me but I did hear Kerr say that he had a great game.. what was his #s


14 points 10 rebounds. Most of his points was in first quarter and he got battie and baker inearly foul trouble.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Chandler 24 minutes, 4-7 FG, 6-10 FT, 10 reb, 14 points
> 
> FIVE fouls


that sounds real good... just has to work on his FT shooting and work on the use of fouls... it seemed like he was more agressive tonight than usual... how about Curry?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Do you realize...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Celtics were 16-7 coming in and in 1st place?
> 
> What a SWEEEET victory.


Not only that but they were 7-3 the last ten games and 6-3 on the roade before tonight. We split all four games with one of the top teams in the east!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry
8 min, 1-3 FG, 1-2 FT, 3 REB, 1 TO


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Curry... well... only played 8 minutes. that should tell you something.



hey - what happened to "bull killer" Tony Delk? how come he was a DNP today?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> that sounds real good... just has to work on his FT shooting and work on the use of fouls... it seemed like he was more agressive tonight than usual... how about Curry?


Curry has had two bad games in a row.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Curry
> 8 min, 1-3 FG, 1-2 FT, 3 REB, 1 TO


eh, not too good....

what do you guys think of going with a rotation of:

C-Chandler
PF-Fizer
SF-Marshall

then rose and JWILL


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Do you realize...*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only that but they were 7-3 the last ten games and 6-3 on the roade before tonight. We split all four games with one of the top teams in the east!!


The Bulls, including (especially) Rose, have discovered defense.

Bulls gave up just 83 points to the #1 team in the division, #2 in the conference.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> Curry... well... only played 8 minutes. that should tell you something.
> 
> 
> ...


I will get the spelling wrong but tendenitis


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> hey - what happened to "bull killer" Tony Delk? how come he was a DNP today?


cartwright threatened him with the ol' elbow, and he stayed home. He knows whats good for him, eh


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry has had two bad games in a row.


8 minutes aint even a quarter much less a game. As much as I like Curry, I think Cartwright is sending a pretty clear message to Eddy on work ethic and defense


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I will get the spelling wrong but tendenitis


that was helpful. Delk always manages to be open for 3ptrs, which he always drills, at pretty much every key moment in the game


he was missed


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Based on what I have seen thus far....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Nothing, and I mean NOTHING gives ME any confidence that the Bulls can beat this team again. The celtics will just not allow that to happen.(and they have the means to keep it from happening) It seems recently, that the Bulls need to catch teams on the end of a back to back to have a chance to beat em...and then, even then, they sometimes cannot do that. Moral victories....? I have had enough of em.
> 
> Celtics 107
> Bulls 89


I haven't read the entire thread yet, but how does crow taste? Salty?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Based on what I have seen thus far....*



> Originally posted by <b>SS_Solid_Snake</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread yet, but how does crow taste? Salty?


:rofl:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Based on what I have seen thus far....*



> Originally posted by <b>SS_Solid_Snake</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread yet, but how does crow taste? Salty?


:laugh: :laugh: :cheers:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Based on what I have seen thus far....*



> Originally posted by <b>SS_Solid_Snake</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't read the entire thread yet, but how does crow taste? Salty?


lmao zing!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*now, now*

The ref makes the call:

15 yards for piling on ;-)


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I think the Bulls are going to win this game, they played very well there last game and should have the confidence to win it plus they have the home court advantage.
> 
> Celtics 90
> ...


I'll eat my crow just as good as Kornheisr does on PTI

The Bulls beat the Celtics up I wished I could have heard the whole game except the end of it.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: now, now*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The ref makes the call:
> 
> 15 yards for piling on ;-)


:laugh: heh heh. everythings funny when you win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i listened to the first half of the game on Boston radio. They said one of the bulls problems is we play too many players. He bragged how the bottom three that players from their team divide 12 minutes among all three players. While the Bulls have many players who get 17 plus minutes each. 

That being said, the bulls bench scored 27 points with four players having bad games!! Hoiberg barely played. E-rob, Crawford and Curry have played much better than tonight. 

Bostons bench? 8. Of course they missed delk. But he is a starter isnt he?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i listened to the first half of the game on Boston radio. They said one of the bulls problems is we play too many players. He bragged how the bottom three that plays from their team divide 12 minutes among all three players. While the Bulls have many players who get 17 plus minutes each.
> 
> That being said, the bulls bench scored 27 points with four players having bad games!! Hoiberg barely played. E-rob, Crawford and Curry have played much better than tonight.
> ...


yep he is their starter... BREMER is their back up along with Shammond Williams


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Boston is better when Williiams is playing PG he is flashy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

17 pages in the thread?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Wynn, I don't think you'd bring us the luck we need tonight, anyway. Save up the good mojo -- we're going to need it this month to keep things going.
> 
> The Celtics are 7-3 in their last 10, dating back to the Nov. 27 win over the Bulls.
> ...



Well spank my butt and call me Sally! I sure called that one wrong. 

But seriously, who knew Walker wasn't going to show up with his A game last night? Whataya think, was he hung over or something? And just as I mentioned above, it often looked like Boston was sleepwalking though the game, and hadn't prepared and geared up for the game seriously.

I'm impressed the Bulls survived Boston's late run. They were certainly getting frazzled and were on the brink of panic as the lead shrank, but they pulled themselves together in time, showed some composure and some guts. Hey, maybe BC was playing head games -- was Boston worried all night, looking at the Bulls bench and wondering when Dali was going to come lumbering on the court?

Yell and Fizer were both mighty impressive. I do wish the kids got more PT last night, especially EC, but Cartwright is right -- the players on the floor were playing well. JCraw played a nice game. JWill struggled with his shot, but turned it up a gear in the 4th. Overall, a truly enjoyable game to watch, start to finish.

Bring on the Raptors! And lets take 1 of 2 from the Pacers. Santa, we've been good this year! Give us an early gift.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Tom, you bring up a good point on Indy- that will be an interesting back to back, friday in chicago and saturday in Indy- you know though that artest,miller,mercer are going to want to take it to us so a win against Toronto and a split against Indy is best case scenario and would make us 10-17 and even closer in playoff hunt!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tb#1 if we take one out of two against the pacers, then i will be very impressed! 

We should beat toronto at home. We have played them close up there and they are injured. 

As for Delk being out, yes thats true. but if we are ever to improve as a team, you have to take advantage of other teams injuries and problems. You cannot let a team like Boston come in your own home court and missing a good player and beat you. We didnt! Thats a good sign. 

Twenty some t/o and shot the ball in the 30% range and yet we won!! Doesn't happen very often. we out rebounded them by 12. 58 rebounds was huge. We shot a decent pct at threes. We made 30 fts, but missed 16. If we had made a better pct of fts, the game would have been a blow out!!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

If someone would have told me that we'd have more 3 pointers than Boston I would have laughed my *** off. 

Hm.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Tom, you bring up a good point on Indy- that will be an interesting back to back, friday in chicago and saturday in Indy- you know though that artest,miller,mercer are going to want to take it to us so a win against Toronto and a split against Indy is best case scenario and would make us 10-17 and even closer in playoff hunt!


.....and this will be the first time we've seen each other since the trade. Think Jalen will have something to prove, too? Hope he proves it with assists......


----------

